

How To Be A Billionaire - limist
http://www.forbes.com/2010/02/17/billionaire-wealth-how-leadership-careers-rein_print.html

======
limist
Of course, the three points of advice in this article apply to building
ventures with less than 9 zeros too:

1\. Be able and willing to take calculated risks. 2\. Think creatively about
new revenue sources. 3\. Have a supportive spouse.

